# My Grandfather's Cameras



## MissMia (May 15, 2008)

Hey Everyone! I've been in San Diego helping organize my grandmother's things. I came across a few of my grandfather's cameras and a couple thousand Kodachrome slides. They've been in a drawer for the past 39 years, but I'm thrilled to have found them! 

Rolleicord






Kodak 35





Retina III c










Ansco Pioneer





Minolta 16-II


----------



## tempra (May 15, 2008)

Nice find - take the rollei out and use it - you'll love it!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 15, 2008)

Ooooh!...  Lucky find. Rolleicord, you'll love it. Also the Retina IIIc is nice. Plug some film in both and go shootin'...


----------



## nealjpage (May 16, 2008)

Nice stuff!  I've got a 'Cord and one of the Pioneers.  If you use the Ansco, let me know how it turns out.  I haven't used mine yet.


----------



## MissMia (May 16, 2008)

tempra said:


> Nice find - take the rollei out and use it - you'll love it!


 
Thanks! I'm excited to try it out.



Mitica100 said:


> Ooooh!... Lucky find. Rolleicord, you'll love it. Also the Retina IIIc is nice. Plug some film in both and go shootin'...


 
I hope they still work! Thanks and I'll have to take you up on your coffee too. :mrgreen:



nealjpage said:


> Nice stuff! I've got a 'Cord and one of the Pioneers. If you use the Ansco, let me know how it turns out. I haven't used mine yet.


 
Thanks NJP!  The Ansco looks like it could be fun to try out.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 16, 2008)

Hey Christina,

I hope you make it to the shop soon, bring the Rollei and the Retina for me to check and see whether they are up to par, before putting any film in. As I expect, they both will be just fine, since they're such marvelous machines, but you never know...


----------



## kundalini (May 16, 2008)

Ooooh, lucky girl.  Congrats and happy hunting thru all those slides.  If they are the quality of the others you posted, you have a treasure trove and a way to connect with your grandfather.


----------



## benjieO (May 16, 2008)

Looks like your rolleicord is in great condition. I'm almost sure that the rolleicord is still working.  Lucky you!


----------



## MissMia (May 16, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Hey Christina,
> 
> I hope you make it to the shop soon, bring the Rollei and the Retina for me to check and see whether they are up to par, before putting any film in. As I expect, they both will be just fine, since they're such marvelous machines, but you never know...


 
Thanks for the hint.... I'll come down there in the next couple weekends!



kundalini said:


> Ooooh, lucky girl. Congrats and happy hunting thru all those slides. If they are the quality of the others you posted, you have a treasure trove and a way to connect with your grandfather.


 
Thanks K!  There are some amazing images in the slides we checked out the other night.  Anyone want to help me with this huge project?



benjieO said:


> Looks like your rolleicord is in great condition. I'm almost sure that the rolleicord is still working. Lucky you!


 
Thanks BenjieO! I'm looking forward to trying the Rolleicord out! It should be a fun challenge for me.


----------



## sultan (May 20, 2008)

Nice Rollei! My dad always wanted one, esp. when he was ~15 years old.


----------



## chiyeung (May 26, 2008)

Wow they are so cute. Especially the first camera, it seems to perfectly fit in to your coat pocket!


----------

